# Risolto [Problema] Scheda di rete non funzionante

## Nuvola

Ciao ragazzi, 

sono nuova e vi scrivo perche' ho un problema che spero possiate aiutarmi a risolvere  :Smile: 

Ho da qualche oretta terminato con successo l'installazione di gentoo, prima volta in assoluto dopo anni di debian  :Very Happy:  !

Ho avuto modo di utilizzarla in altre situazioni e mi ci son trovata bene e per questo ho deciso di metterla anche in una mia macchina, ho seguito il manuale di installazione dal sito ufficiale e sembrerebbe andato tutto ok.. tranne per un "piccolo" particolare. Bene, quando riavvio il sistema, parte grub2.. tutto liscio (tranne qualche errore relativo al mio problema, di cui vi sto per scrivere) ma non si riesce ad uppare la scheda di rete, che durante l'installazione con il cd live veniva rilevata senza alcun problema con il nome di enp1s0.

Ho cercato un po' in rete e ricompilato il kernel un paio di volte cercando di buttarci dentro alcune schede di rete (non conosco il nome della mia in quanto non ho modo di aprire fisicamente la macchina) ma nada, il problema persiste.

Ovviamente con un ifconfig -a vedo solo l'interfaccia di loopback 

Volevo dare un lspci per vedere se riuscivo a vederla ma ottengo un bel command not found… gh

Alche' ho rimesso la live e la rete funzionava… ho montato quel che c'era da montare e mi son ricreata un'ambiente in chroot ed ho installato pciutils perche' cosi almeno potevo vede' che roba era la mia maledettissima scheda. Bon, ecco qua:

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

Mentre c'ero ovviamente son rientrata nelle impostazioni del kernel per vedere se avevo  il modulo precedentemente e nel caso cosi' non fosse stato …metterlo!

Ho tirato via tutti gli altri che non c'entravan nulla con la Realtek e qui potevo abilitare:

RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards

ora.. caso vuole che non ci sia un riferimento preciso a quel che ho letto dall'lspci, pertanto boh, per non sape' ne leggere ne scrivere e perche' so nabba li ho attivati ugualmente… 

Ok, andiamo di make && make modules_install e aspettiamo 30 secondi, tutto bene, ricopio l'immagine in /boot, smonto tutto quanto rebooto e con un ifconfig -a mi trovo una tunl0, grezza li, boh, penso sia quella giusta, non so, allora provo a configurare la rete..

ifconfig tunl0 192.168.1.253/24

route add default gw 192.168.1.254 (si il mio router che fa da gateway ha quell'indirizzo li)

Apro resolv.conf e controllo che sia tutto ok (si c'e' tutto visto che seguendo il manuale mi aveva fatto copiar dentro tutti i dati che si utilizzavano durante l'installazione e quindi son ok)

Provo a pingare qualcosa ma niente da fare… boh, non sto a sto punto se adesso mi trovo solo ad un problema piu' "semplice" ovvero configurare la rete oppure non so, sara' che son le 3 del mattino e non c'ho piu' testa …

Allora dico, chesso' magari funziona tutto ma in realta' non riesce semplicemente ad uscire ed e' un problema di dns.. allora provo ad avviare sshd per vede' che succede…

seconda riga mi trovo davanti ad un: 

No configuration specified: defaulting to DHCP

dhcp …

runnig udhcp…

udhcpc: sento: Message too long .. (e mi tocca stoppare)

Ora, in realta' dovrebbe andare di dhcp penso perche' comunque dal mio router e' settato e altre macchine si connettono proprio tramite dhcp, questa nulla da fare anche con sta prova!

Consigli? idee? Cazziata perche' devo pensa solo a pulire e cucinare e lasciar perdere gnu/linux e sopratutto gentoo? Fate pure basta che mi rispondiate, anche un piccolo segno di vita potrebbe aiutare a tirarmi su xD

No dai, seriamente, non so magari devo dare un'occhiata a dell'altro nel kernel, o fare altre configurazioni, datemi una mano se avete voglia  :Smile: 

Bye bye

EDIT: la cosa che mi fa strana e' che se do un ifconfig, l'interfaccia tunl0 mi dice che e' un IPIP tunnel, ora, forse per sbaglio durante le non so quante compilazioni avro' attivato l'ip tunneling (dovrebbe essere quello), ma poi ho disabilitato e ricompilato, quindi non saprei... non vorrei che non fosse la reale scheda di rete e che quindi il problema sia ancora farla riconoscere al sistema!

EDIT2: oh son passate tipo due ore, ho detto no non e' possibile, provo con l'ultima roba disperata, allora ho rimesso il cd della live ho chrottato dinuovo ho deletato tutta la /usr/src/linux ed ho riscaricato nuovamente il kernel con i sorgenti... l'ho compilato cosi' per com'era aggiungendo i supporti per la Realtek e ricompilato nuovamente... dopo circa una trentina di minuti ha finito, copiato, smontato tutto e rebootato.. magicamente con un ifconfig adesso oltre all'interfaccia di loopback vede anche enp1s0, ho configurato la rete manualmente e.... 

*suspance...*

FUNGE!!!!

Ma vieniiii so troppo ganza!

Ok, scusate se mi son intrufolata qui e ho dato di matto ma ero disperata, alla fine ho risolto da sola.

Ora pero' poiche' da brava (anche se nuova) utente gentoo l'idea e' di avere un sistema senza troppi cazzi (passatemi il termine dopo 5 ore di sbatti vi prego) che non voglio e non uso vado nuovamente a ricompilarmi il kernel togliendo le robe che non mi servono e stavolta con cautela vedo di non togliere nulla o almeno capire cosa'e' che avevo tirato via e che mi dava problemi... bon, io metto il risolto, se qualcuno ha voglia di leggersi sto mega post mi puo' fare solo piacere, nel caso in cui abbia altri problemi o mi succeda dell'altro relativo a questo vedo di riuppare il thread e di aggiornare...

Se ho avuto tutti sti macelli per una banalita' simile non oso immagine mo che succede che devo star a mettere xorg e xfce, sigh, speriamo bene, eventualmente apro altri topic se ho altri problemi e non trovo nulla.

Grazie ugualmente a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

Bel racconto  :Very Happy:  e benvenuta

EDIT: dimenticavo, lspci forse non lo vedevi perché non eri root? Altrimenti forse non hai il pacchetto 

```
# equery b lspci

 * Searching for lspci ... 

sys-apps/pciutils-3.2.0 (/usr/sbin/lspci)

```

 installato, da un rapido controllo mi pare non sia presente di default.

----------

## Nuvola

Si... non avevo proprio il pacchetto, l'ho dovuto installare, ma poiche' non riusciva a vedere l'interfaccia di rete ovviamente non avevo il collegamento ad internet e sarebbe stato troppo uno sbatti scaricare i sorgenti da un altra macchina, metterli su una chiavetta e poi passargli sull'altra, compilarli ed installarli, quindi (fortunatamente), mi son ricordata che durante la live la rete fungeva e quindi ho rimesso il cd, chrottato e installato da li ..

Successivamente ho dato na ripulita al kernel, oh c'ha un boot che e' una scheggia, mai vista una roba simile !

Comunque, la configurazione del sistema procede, dopo qualche leggera imprecazione (non son andata oltre il 20 gennaio (almeno per ora)) anche xorg sembra girare senza troppi problemi, ho messo xterm e parte, anche il mouse funge, poi ho settato anche la tastiera in italiano e sembravano non esserci particolari problemi... adesso son tipo 4 orette che sta compilando xfce, speriamo bene, eventualmente si riparte dal 20 e si apre n'altro thread  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille per la risposta comunque, ciaoooo!

----------

## pingoo

eheh vedrai che prima che avrai finito l'installazione ti sarai messa in pari coi santi e approfitta che oggi c'è anche l'offerta speciale  :Very Happy: 

Comunque, giusto come piccolo consiglio da mettere magari da parte per il futuro, e sempre che il tuo sistema non sia già configurato per farlo, indagherei sulla compilazione in ram che, oltre ad abbassare sensibilmente i tempi, credo preservi anche un po' la salute del disco.

Buona continuazione  :Wink: 

----------

## Nuvola

Yep, si ne avevo gia' sentito parlare, cioe' in realta' spesso ho utilizzato tmpfs per altri motivi per scrivere in ram per evitare di far far troppo lavoro al disco e sopratutto per evitare di recuperare "piu' o meno facilmente" robe … ma vabe' e' un'altra storia .. approfondiro' comunque su come sistemare tutto anche per la compilazione in ram che anche se non ti fa risparmiare tutto il tempo che si possa pensare (secondo me) almeno stressa meno il disco.

PS: da quando c'eravam lasciati ho compilato un po' di tutto, adesso la mia gentoo ha anche xfce non proprio orrenda, ho impostato un po' di robe ed installato qualcosina di base come un editor di testo grafico, qualche fighetteria leggera per l'ambiente grafico, finestrelle carucce, taskmanager, screensaver e company, impostato le trasparenze compiqualcosa li non mi ricordo il nome, mixer alsa e altri robi, adesso sta compilando firefox, mannaggia a me a saperlo usavo i binari pero' vabeh amen, ormai, la cosa che mi sta dando particolari problemi al momento e xfce4-sensors-plugin cioe' bo.. sembra non andare liscio, e non rileva nulla. Dovrebbe essere una serie di tools per monitorare la temperatura dei dischi e quant'altro!

Tu l'hai mai usato, hai qualche idea delle operazioni da compiere per farlo runnare correttamente? Ho cercato un bel po' per tutta la giornata ma il problema e' che, non so se dipende da me, ogni tot il forum andava offline (questo di gentoo intendo)… bu e la maggior parte dei topic e riferimenti puntavano qui ma che se mi va off ogni mezz'ora non posso capirci nulla :\

----------

## pingoo

No, mi spiace, mai usato xfce finora e anche coi sensori c'ho sbattuto poco. Se devo comunque dire qualcosa, forse quel pacchetto potrebbe dipendere da un altro tipo lm-sensors per il quale mi pare di ricordare ci fosse una fase di discovery/configurazione dei sensori presenti. Per i pacchetti binari, ricordatene anche per libre/openoffice oltre che al prossimo aggiornamento di firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## Nuvola

ehehe ok perfetto grazie per la dritta, al momento metto da parte la storia dei sensori e segno da approfondire, intanto mi stavo sbattendo un attimo per capire come risolvere quest'altro problema, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-974504.html ti viene in mente qualche idea? Se ti va parliamone nell'altro topic, io uso xfce purtroppo perche' mi gusta di piu' e dopo anni di gnome ho voluto cambiare... spero che non ci siano troppi sbatti differenti, buh!

Grazie comunque per tutte le info!

----------

